
How to Get Started Developing Black and White Film for £25 (Or Less) - Breadmaker
https://www.35mmc.com/07/09/2020/how-to-get-started-developing-black-white-film-for-25-or-less-by-sroyon-mukherjee/
======
Finnucane
It’s good to have a bottle of Rodinal around if you are only developing
occasionally, because it has a longer shelf life than you do.

